# Starting Windows From Dos



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm trying to boot my pc from floppy. I can't even start in safe mode. tried holding f8 or holding down ctrl. nothing. I can access dos but from there I do'nt know what to do!!! Anything? Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you boot up with a floppy in the floppydrive and get to a 
A:>
prompt 
correct

but when you try to boot the PC on its own 
what happens - error messages - bleeps anything

tapping F8 on boot has no effect - anything happen beeps etc


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you give the reason for wanting to boot from a floppy?

Normally that is not how you want to start Windows.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

windows was running but tried to install DSL. Took out my usb from my printer then inserted wire for the dsl. after that restarted pc and received system halt. trying to boot on its own 1 beep. with boot floppy yes, A prompt.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You didn't try and install any software? Just connected the DSL modem to your usb port?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats all I did!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> and received system halt


can you remember the stop code


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Since I'm a novice, I got so intimidated I didn't see the stop code. I don't think there was one. Today though I tried to use Norton resue disk and received "Couldn't find NTLDR". I should come clean though, Gateway Le500 w/Windows Me and upgraded to windows XP home edition. I can't remember if I uninstalled Me. Tried my Me restore disks that came w/ pc and also tried the xp disk.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Guess it was a little confusing what operting system you have since it was posted in a Win98/ME forum.

What exactly did you try with the disks. For example can you boot with the XP CD, get to the Recovery Console and run FIXBOOT (since you are at least missing NTLDR). 

Also as you see, upgrading creates a typically unreliable system.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure what the process was so I first use floppy to boot then when I got an A> I inserted disk in cd rom and typed D: run. Not valid disk, invald command ( or something like that). Then I just inserted disk w/out boot. nothing. Then a floppy again and the safemode menu w/ the rest of options comes up I pressed safe mode and then each other time another option screen fills up w/ all of the components and files and then just stopsloading the info. Maybe files are missing AHHHHHHHHH. Thanks for listening!!!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So if you really have XP, there typically isn't much you can do with a floppy, especially if the drive has NTFS.

Normally even if you know the stop code, it doesn't really do you much good at changing what the soltuion might be. At this point you probably need to boot with your XP CD and do a repair install.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Bob, I tried to boot w/ xp cd and do the repair install. Two options Go to windows or install windows. Tried both go to windows brings me to A> and install brins me to windows setup, loads then freezes at windows setup on blue screen.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

See:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/windowsxp_tips.htm#repair

for how to do a repair install.

But you also need an installation that is not corrupted enough that it can be repaired.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I do not get a "R" option!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Then there might be a install that is too corrupted to repair.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

So if I'm reading this right, this is an upgrade to XP, and when you try to boot you get to an A prompt. Correct?

Aso does this pc have Norton Go Back on it ( noticed you tries to use a Norton rescue disk on it )?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

What should I do Erase hd or buy a new PC?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you can boot with the XP CD but don't get an option for a repair install, you might try a reinstall of XP first. If you have data on the hard drive you want to keep, back it up first. 

Then you can either elect to format the drive or not.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I do have Norton go back. But the problem is I can't get into programs.

Bob, I am a beginner and if you could (baby step me thru it). I'll try to reinstall xp but I'll need assistance. I get into bios but the screen to change systems settings I can't access. Although last night out of curiosity I found thru alittle research my logitec keyboard is part of my incapabilities. I just hope part of my persistance to get to the problem hasn't hurt my data. I want to thank you again for your constancy and patience.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you have Goback, can you press the space bar (think that's what is is) and go back to a previous install. The big problem with that program is if it screws up, you basically are.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I formatted my hard drive now it's asking me volume label(11 characters) if none press enter. What do I do?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you don't want one, don't put anything in. It won't matter for the rest of the install and can always be changed later on if you do.

What operating system do you want put back on?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

The only one I have is xp. I do have the original os cd.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok I'm scared. After I hit enter for no volume laBELS i REBOOT PC REMOVE FLOPPY AND INSERT XP CD?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Not sure why you are formatting with a floppy then if you want to install XP. Just boot with the XP CD and start the install.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

OK, tried to install with xp cd and it loaded. Now for the past 1/2 hr blue screen with "setup starting windows" and nothing else.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I also tried w/ floppies I get to the 6 diskette and then nothing.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What was the original problem that started all this. For example, why were you trying to start Windows from a floppy?

Did you uninstall Goback before doing the XP install. I haven't used Goback in years due to so many problems with it but seem to recall that was an important step.

Did you format during the XP install?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I tried w/ floppy cause i can't even start in safe mode. I was wrong I didn't have goback and no I formatted before installing xp


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

stewped said:


> Tried my Me restore disks that came w/ pc and also tried the xp disk.


What were the errors when you tried even the original ME restore disks that came with the computer?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

non system disk error


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And this is after how far into the installation? The last that was reported was "Now for the past 1/2 hr blue screen with "setup starting windows" and nothing else. 
". Did it ever get past that. If not, that would explain the reason for the error. If it did, it would be helpful to know. 

If you haven't converted the hard drive to NTFS, can you boot with the floppy and see anything on the hard drive ( Dir C: )

It just seems like there is more going on behind the scenes than is being posted.

Also, since it is reported to have had ME and then upgraded, it sounds like it may be an older computer. What are it's specs (processor speed, memory and hard drive information)


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

No that was the error when I tried to insert originalOS ME. Correct I didn't convert to NTFS even with the floppy boot I never saw Dir C: only the A prompt. I will get back to you in awhile with specs, since I'm running back and forth to another PC. Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What about the most important first question?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

celeron, 700 mhz
base memory 640 kb
hd-20.06 gb
what first question?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And this is after how far into the installation? The last that was reported was "Now for the past 1/2 hr blue screen with "setup starting windows" and nothing else. 
". Did it ever get past that. If not, that would explain the reason for the error. If it did, it would be helpful to know. 

Also how much total memory. It's starting to look like you have a pretty slow computer to be putting on XP.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

19,083.50 mb
installation was appr. 3/4 of the way when I saw setup is starting windows w/ blue screen. I then shut down used 1st floppy boot for xp


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Well if you never installed any operating system, I would expect there to be a non system disk error. You have a disk with no operating system on it.


Again - Also how much total memory. It's starting to look like you have a pretty slow computer to be putting on XP.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is also possible that you have a hardware failure.

To recap, you simply plugged in your DSL line to the computer and it crashed.

You can't install ME (not exactly sure how this was done so can't offer too many suggestions)

You can't install XP from the CD (it locks up

You can't install XP from floppies

Do you have any specifics to support or suggest otherwise


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

In my research (if thats what u want to call it), I came across 32 bit mode off. oakcdrom.sys, missing or corrupted,config.sys file line 3 missing and command.com is missing or corrupted. Yes, I know Iam not familiar w/ this stuff but being unemployed and not ina great position I thought to kill some time and my PC (LOL), and try to do this w/alittle help from my "friends". OK I don't have the memory to support xp, so how can I install the original op with the gateway disks that came w/pc or can I?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you booted from the XP CD and started the install from there as previously suggested, you don't use that file.

As far as the ME CD, if you can boot with it and install, that is one method.

If you need a floppy with the drivers to let you access a standard CD drive, I have a section with instructions for creating a boot disk at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm

There is also the generic one which you can download and at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win98_img.exe

Just insert and floppy and run the program after you download it. This will automatically format, copy the files to the floppy disk.

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

Not only are there more utilities on there but it starts signifantly faster than other boot floppies using a RAM drive since it doesn't have to create the RAM disk and then expand all the utilities from cab file on the floppy to that RAM disk (whether you will use them or not).

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso

In addition to all the other DOS utilities, the CD version also has:
DELPART - For deleting DOS and NTFS partitions. Can delete extended NTFS partitions.
FDISK121 - FDISK with additional options - See the documentation, and 
READNTFS - Reads and Copies files from a NTFS partition.

The CD image needs to be burned using a program that recognized ISO images.

A small, free program to do this can be downloaded at:http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/burncdcc.zip. It is a single executalbe that is under 200k.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Bob, Looks like I have alot of work ahead of me! I will let you know my progress. Again thanks for the help! I must be frustrating.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Actually the installation of ME is not that much different that Win98.

Information on a variety of ways to install (or re-install Win9x) can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm

Topics covered are:
Overview
FDISK and/or FORMAT
First Time Install
Simple Re-Install - (Over Existing Installation)
Clean Installation or Upgrade - (Keeping Windows & Program Files Directories)
New Installation - (Removing Original Files without a Format)


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in the process of re-installing Windows 98. When I boot up with the start disk, I get an error telling me that the C drive isn't partitioned and I need to enable FAT32 or something to that effect. When I try to run FDISK, I get an error telling me that there are "No Fixed Disks Present". Any ideas on how to get around this error and re-partition my hard drive?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

When you boot the computer, does it recognize any hard drives at all?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it just tells me cd rom is D.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Well if the computer doesn't recognize the hard drive that would explain a lot of the problems you have been having since the beginning. 

Either the cable has worked it's way loose or the hard drive is defective. 

But how did you previously format the hard drive if the computer doesn't recognize it?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm asking myself the same question. I figured alright I'll start from scratch and redue everything again. My notes are like a novel. Let me look over some things and return w/ some insight. Thanks


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

P.S. I have a New HD staring me in the face with temptation, but I don't know about the merky waters.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What waters is that?


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Sorry! Murky.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Anywho, I need some help on compatibility of the HD I have,what I should change or not change and how hard it would be to install. 
System Requirements: IDE-AT interface (40 pin connector)
3.5 inch or 5.25 inch internal drive bay
Ultra ATA-capable system
I know I have 3.5.
I have ATA (I don't know if its ultra)
But where do find if its 40 pin connector?

Here is what HD it is. Western Digital Internal Eide
5400 RPM
30 gigabytes
average seek time 9.5 ms
buffer size 2 MB
Data transfer rate- Up to 100 Mb( using ultra ATA/100)
80 conductor IDE interface cable
For use w/ Win95, 98, Me and Mac( No xp) but I didn't really like xp anyway. I'll have to go out and buy either 95 or 98. The Me CD's I had were fora restoration.
As you can see I think I'm going to quit trying to fix the other problem.
Let me know what you think!
Also should I put this as a new post?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That would be the gray ribbon cable.


----------



## stewped (Feb 24, 2006)

Is there a way to tell without dissecting?


----------

